# Alex Duetto II issue



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello all,

New member here 

congrats on this great forum.

I purchased an Alex Duetto II years ago from Bella.

Probably have one of the early models.

I fixed loads of little things myself but now have an issue I'm not sure about.

When I try and back flush I get extremely poor water pushed into the tray from the bottom of the E61. 
Water and puffy stays in the portafilter.

It used to shoot out under pressure into the tray.

Same when brewing, extremely watery pucks.

I was thinking it could be the OPV (unsure)

I ordered a replacement a while back from Bella but doesn't look like the part I have fitted.

Any help, greatly appreciated.

Oh, how do I attach photos, can't see the attach image on this thread??

Kind Regards,

Anthony


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You need to have 5 posts to be able to upload photos.

Have you stripped and serviced the E61 group head ? If not it could be worn valve stems and seals.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@SakoTRG Welcome to the forum. When you backflush with cleaner do you remove the lever and cam, dry and grease pins/ cam with Molykote 111. Also grease the valve stem?

Have you ever greased it?


----------



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi yes, that's the 1st thing I did.

It all looked good.

im now just trying to get the right turns on the OPV spring tension, just put it back together and the thin outlet pipe that goes in the tray is now too low.

Have to give it some more turns.

ive used citric acid to clean the internals of the OPV and the seals look good.


----------



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @SakoTRG Welcome to the forum. When you backflush with cleaner do you remove the lever and cam, dry and grease pins/ cam with Molykote 111. Also grease the valve stem?
> 
> Have you ever greased it?


 Hi Dave,

Thanks, no I haven't used any grease 😬

Just stripped down and citric acid.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The top group valve and preinfusion valve cam follower pins are probably worn. If the machines been in service 9 years all the E61 valves need replacing. Cam itself may well be ok and you will need a couple of lever stem seals as well.

I'd be surprised if the lever stem doesn't drip during a backflush.

Buy a full service kit and you can do everything, including springs


----------



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> The top group valve and preinfusion valve cam follower pins are probably worn. If the machines been in service 9 years all the E61 valves need replacing. Cam itself may well be ok and you will need a couple of lever stem seals as well.
> 
> I'd be surprised if the lever stem doesn't drip during a backflush.
> 
> Buy a full service kit and you can do everything, including springs


 Thanks Dave&#8230;

I tried again back flushing. Nothing leaking from the handle but what I get is all the pressure building up in the portafilter and very little coming out the bottom of the e61.

When i release the portafilter I get an explosion of hot water and puffy carp.

So all pressure in the portafilter.

This is why I'm getting extremely soggy pucks.

Is this the kit I require Dave?

I'll also get some of the food safe grease.

Thanks

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/generic-e61-group-head-service-kit.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIi4vHoLLI8wIV1vhRCh2X_QAjEAQYAiABEgLAx_D_BwE


----------



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

SakoTRG said:


> Thanks Dave&#8230;
> 
> I tried again back flushing. Nothing leaking from the handle but what I get is all the pressure building up in the portafilter and very little coming out the bottom of the e61.
> 
> ...


 Perhaps this also?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/izzo-duetto-alex-vivi-group-head-re-build-kit.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You might need bits from both kits, because your pins will be worn from what you say.

You definitely need the 3 valves in the expensive kit, the cam may or may not be worn because it's harder than the followers.

You may not need to change the springs, but you will need lever stem gaskets.

So, unfortunately you need to buy both kits.


----------



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

That's great.

Thank you for your assistance, much appreciated 

I'll get stuff ordered and let you know how it goes.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@SakoTRG - this video from Lelit insider might come in handy, giving you an idea of the job ahead. appreciate your machine is not a Lelit, but the group is the same.


----------



## SakoTRG (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Just an update:

All you guys were correct.

I received the maintenance kit for the E61.

Installed all the parts.

I found the culprits, some of the metal parts were ground, worn and bevelled down.

Hard to believe, but just goes to show it does happen over time.

All works perfect now.

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@SakoTRG Very important to lubricate it after chemical backflushes


----------



## Nad_84 (Oct 25, 2020)

SakoTRG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just an update:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I know this is an old post but hopefully you're still around.

I have the same machine with the same issue. Would you mind linking which kit you purchased?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You really need to dismantle the group head to check and see what parts are worn.
You will definitely need new seals but you may also need a camshaft and valve pins if these are worn.
It may not be possible to replace the valve stem seals if the retaining nuts are seized.
You will also need some Dow corning 111 grease for re assembly.


----------

